
Giant QR code on the beach built by Philippine students using face masks - roselleebarle
https://www.qrcode-tiger.com/students-from-the-philippines-make-giant-qr-codes-from-face-masks-in-light-of-covid-19
======
roselleebarle
This type of initiative from the youth deserves an applaud.

